# Order of the Ebony Rose



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Over the weekend I started thinking about when I got into the hobby a little over 5 years ago. I was asked by a buddy, who is not a gamer, how many different armies I was working on at one time and as I ticked them off one by one I realized that in the last year I had sort of forgotten about my Witch Hunters army. As my first army the held a certain appeal for awhile and then as new models and codeci came out, and my painting skills improved, I had a hard time looking at these old metal models that, in all honesty, had some rather disappointing paint jobs. Despite this I felt compelled to go down into my workshop and pull out everything I had for the Witch Hunters, catalogue it all, and start this plog in an effort to motivate my self to work some more on my ladies in power armor. 

After pulling it all out I was actually astounded at how many models I actually had for this army. Here is the list.

*HQ:*

Cannoness- blessed weapon and inferno pistol
- Celestian Retinue x9- VSS, Heavy bolter, meltagun, Banner Bearer, Imagifier

Palatine- Eviscerator and inferno pistol, jump pack

Inquisitor Karamazov

Celestine

Priest- power armor, eviscerator, and plasma pistol

Inquistor Lord- Force weapon and inferno pistol
- Retinue- 3 crusaders, 2 chirugen, 2 acolytes, familiar, and a sage
- Land Raider

*Elite*

Vindicare

Eversor

Culexus

Callidius

Inquisitor- Power Stake and inferno pistol
- Retinue- 3 gun servitors (2 heavy bolter, 1 multi-melta), familiar, chirugen, sage

Inquistor- Force weapon and plasma pistol

Celestian Squad x9- VSS, Storm bolter, heavy bolter

Celestian Squad x9- VSS, heavy flamer, meltagun

Acroflagellants x6

Arcoflagellants x4

Sisters Repentia x12 with Mistress

*Troops*

Stormtroopers x10- Veteran Sgt(power weapon, plasma pistol), plasma gun, meltagun
- Chimera

Stormtroopers x10- Veteran Sgt(power weapon, plasma pistol), grenade launcher, flamer
- Chimera

Battle Sisters Squad x10- VSS, heavy flamer, flamer
- Rhino

Battle Sisters Squad x10- VSS, heavy flamer, meltagun
- Rhino

Battle Sisters Squad x10- VSS, flamer, storm bolter
- Rhino

Battle Sisters Squad x13- VSS, 2 storm bolters

Battle Sisters Squad x13- VSS, 2 storm bolters

*Fast Attack*

Seraphim x10- VSS, 2 inferno pistols

Seraphim x5- VSS, inferno pistol

Dominion x6- VSS, 3 meltaguns, 1 flamer
- Immolator- Multi-melta

*Heavy*

Retributor Squad x10- VSS(combi-melta), 3 heavy bolters, 1 multi-melta

Immolator- TL heavy flamer, also have an additional cockpit to switch out for heavy bolter

3 Excorcists

3 Penitent Engines

Comes in at a whopping 7300 points total.:shok:

Here is a full army shot:










Stay tuned to the next post for additional photos of individual units.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I love the SoB. I look forward to seeing what you do with them. That's a lot of models to paint! Good luck.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Excorcist, Rhino, Immolator, and Penitent Engines*

Excorsist side view:










front view:










Cockpit:










Missile turret:











Rhino Side view:










Rhino Front view:










Immolator side view:










Immolator front view:










Penitent Engine 1 right side:










Penitent Engine 1 left side:










Penitent Engine 2 front:










Penitent Engine 2 right side:










Penitent Engine 2 left side:










Hope you enjoy. Infantry next to come.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Battle Sisters Squad:










Veteran Sister Superior:










Celestian Squad:










Veteran Sister Superior:










Seraphim:










Veteran Sister Superior (Front and back):










Palatine with jump pack:










Dominions:










Veteran Sister Superior:










Cannoness and Retinue:










Cannoness (front and back):










Veteran Sister Superior, Banner Bearer, and Imagifier:










Inquisitor, oddly converted from a Cypher model:










and finally the very first model I ever painted, ever, a lowly crusader:










I didn't throw my Storm Troopers in because I have them in another thread. If you would like to check them out here is the link to them.

Linky

C & C is welcome, but I doubt I will go back and change any of the models so far. It is kind of nice for me to go back and look at some of the things I did early on in the hobby to show that my skills have progressed over the years. I hope to sit back down sometime soon and work on some more of these guys. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It is indeed a lot of models. I don't know how many of the metal sisters I am going to work on. I don't want to put a lot of time and effort into the metals just to have a fresh new set of plastics to come out with the rumored new codex that look a whole lot better and are more customizable. I plan on focusing on the vehicles and the Inquisition models that are cool enough that I will continue to use them even if new ones come out. Will post new pics of new completed stuff when I have them.


----------

